# My first grow new member



## CanaTN (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello I am new to this site and this is my first grow. I've had some troubles along the way but I've gotten most of it figured out. I'm growing in a 18 gallon Sterilite tote with net pots and smooth gravel from Walmart. aquarium Stone bubblers dwc. I started out in a bunch of gallon Ziploc bags filled with potting soil. started out with about thirty something plants, made the mistake of only keeping the ten strongest ones, biggest tallest. that turned out to make seven of the nine plants I ended up with being male LOL. And these were gigantic monsters filling up a whole room, and had 2 inch diameter bases. I had them in 10 gallon fabric pot containers and when I was having soil drainage issues and other issues i researched and didnt realize how much simplet hydro would make things. I rinsed off all of the soil and transplanted each plant into a 5 gallon bucket with a recirculating system in plastic plant pots from walmart that I drilled holes in and put a big hole at bottom to feed roots through. when I removed the 7 gigantic male monsters I was busy at work all the time and I left the buckets open which caused a bad algae problem and I couldn't save them. before they died I took a bunch of clones and the stems were pretty big on most of them, not too bad but not easy to take root either. I trimmed the flowers off of them and trim the leaves up they took almost 4 weeks to take root good enough to transplant cuz they also had to reveg. now those clones have finally taken off good I had to veg them for an extended amount of time also because when I was getting ready to start to flower and I checked my pH levels right before work I put too much ph down in it dropped the PH down to around 3 for two days without realizing it. so the roots had to seriously recover and pretty much grow new Roots all together. I've had a couple smaller problems since then but have worked most of it out and now I'm sitting I believe a few weeks before Harvest. sorry this is so long wanted to get everything down at one time. 2 600w lights, exhaust fan, air conditioner, pedestal fan, bagseed. 
How long you think before harvest? Need to know when to start flush. It does have some brown hairs but I think that's from touching or fan or lights though


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 23, 2016)

CanaTN said:


> Hello I am new to this site and this is my first grow. I've had some troubles along the way but I've gotten most of it figured out. I'm growing in a 18 gallon Sterilite tote with net pots and smooth gravel from Walmart. aquarium Stone bubblers dwc. I started out in a bunch of gallon Ziploc bags filled with potting soil. started out with about thirty something plants, made the mistake of only keeping the ten strongest ones, biggest tallest. that turned out to make seven of the nine plants I ended up with being male LOL. And these were gigantic monsters filling up a whole room, and had 2 inch diameter bases. I had them in 10 gallon fabric pot containers and when I was having soil drainage issues and other issues i researched and didnt realize how much simplet hydro would make things. I rinsed off all of the soil and transplanted each plant into a 5 gallon bucket with a recirculating system in plastic plant pots from walmart that I drilled holes in and put a big hole at bottom to feed roots through. when I removed the 7 gigantic male monsters I was busy at work all the time and I left the buckets open which caused a bad algae problem and I couldn't save them. before they died I took a bunch of clones and the stems were pretty big on most of them, not too bad but not easy to take root either. I trimmed the flowers off of them and trim the leaves up they took almost 4 weeks to take root good enough to transplant cuz they also had to reveg. now those clones have finally taken off good I had to veg them for an extended amount of time also because when I was getting ready to start to flower and I checked my pH levels right before work I put too much ph down in it dropped the PH down to around 3 for two days without realizing it. so the roots had to seriously recover and pretty much grow new Roots all together. I've had a couple smaller problems since then but have worked most of it out and now I'm sitting I believe a few weeks before Harvest. sorry this is so long wanted to get everything down at one time. 2 600w lights, exhaust fan, air conditioner, pedestal fan, bagseed.
> How long you think before harvest? Need to know when to start flush. It does have some brown hairs but I think that's from touching or fan or lights though


WELCOME TO R.I.U 
got any pics?
how many days since flipping?
VG


----------



## irish grower (Aug 23, 2016)

how many days on 1212,i have a pineapple chunk on 70 days now and shes still albino white,id say 100 days,dont believe the times on some seed,shell be done when shes done lol watch the hairs or get a magnified glass,you'll know they should speak to you now at this stage,mad but true,mine tell me when they want feeding and when to hold off just them fue days more budding for gearth,you'll get there lad,any pics by anychace


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 23, 2016)

welcome to RIU


----------



## JeppeLind (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi, I hope i'm not imposing, but i'm new and not sure where to post this.
My mate is trying to grow a plant for the first time and none of us knows much about it. I've heard that you can get much more out of your plant if cutting the top and the lower branches, but where should he cut and is it to late?
It's 1,5 months old 
P.s. is it possible to upload pic without it being a URL?


----------



## CanaTN (Aug 23, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> WELCOME TO R.I.U
> got any pics?
> how many days since flipping?
> VG


I was trying to upload pics earlier but I'm on phone and it was taking forever and suckling my data. I will try to upload some tomorrow. I originally flipped 1212 around the first week of June I believe. I have beautiful trichs everywhere and calyxs are swelling nicely but I don't know how big they actually get. Most hairs are still white or off white I believe.


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2016)

Our upload photo is currently broken


----------



## Foothills (Aug 23, 2016)

JeppeLind said:


> Hi, I hope i'm not imposing, but i'm new and not sure where to post this.
> My mate is trying to grow a plant for the first time and none of us knows much about it. I've heard that you can get much more out of your plant if cutting the top and the lower branches, but where should he cut and is it to late?
> It's 1,5 months old
> P.s. is it possible to upload pic without it being a URL?


First off, you should probably start your own thread and then ask your questions there. After we conclude that you really don't have a clue, you will probably be instructed to do some reading until you learn some of the basics. All in the name of your "mate", of course.


----------



## CanaTN (Aug 24, 2016)

The brown hairs are starting to really take off now. I started adding pH adj water with no nutes, gonna titrate the levels down for a week and then flush fully last week with maybe a little molasses. That's if it has 2 weeks left. Any tips on bringing humidity and temp down? I have ac and exhaust fan but still running 80-90 and 55% in the day. And 60 @ night. No purple though  not dropping Temps intentionally I just can't change ac twice a day. Here's 2 of my brilliant ideas though for consuderation. For rez Temps I mounted my air pump on the ac... 
And I ran string from lights to pedestal fan to move lights around as it oscillates. I thought pretty ingenious, any thoughts


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 24, 2016)

CanaTN said:


> . Any tips on bringing humidity and temp down?


Dehumidifier + increase airflow
VG


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

CanaTN said:


> The brown hairs are starting to really take off now. I started adding pH adj water with no nutes, gonna titrate the levels down for a week and then flush fully last week with maybe a little molasses. That's if it has 2 weeks left. Any tips on bringing humidity and temp down? I have ac and exhaust fan but still running 80-90 and 55% in the day. And 60 @ night. No purple though  not dropping Temps intentionally I just can't change ac twice a day. Here's 2 of my brilliant ideas though for consuderation. For rez Temps I mounted my air pump on the ac...
> And I ran string from lights to pedestal fan to move lights around as it oscillates. I thought pretty ingenious, any thoughts


can't say on harvest without a pic. upload to photobucket or some other picture site and paste the img code in the text of your post.

as for heat, get vented hoods or cool tubes. heat issue gone.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 24, 2016)

CanaTN said:


> The brown hairs are starting to really take off now. I started adding pH adj water with no nutes, gonna titrate the levels down for a week and then flush fully last week with maybe a little molasses. That's if it has 2 weeks left. Any tips on bringing humidity and temp down? I have ac and exhaust fan but still running 80-90 and 55% in the day. And 60 @ night. No purple though  not dropping Temps intentionally I just can't change ac twice a day. Here's 2 of my brilliant ideas though for consuderation. For rez Temps I mounted my air pump on the ac...
> And I ran string from lights to pedestal fan to move lights around as it oscillates. I thought pretty ingenious, any thoughts


Wait until most those hairs draw back into the bud. 

Don't make the mistake of chopping early. It will.put on %25,of its weight in the last two weeks.

The hair will draw in and lay flat as the caylex swell. Get a micro scope or a jewelers loop. The tricomes will go from clear to cloudy to amber. Wait for mostly cloudy with some amber. 

That will be time to chop for most weight and even balanced buzz.


----------



## CanaTN (Aug 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wait until most those hairs draw back into the bud.
> 
> Don't make the mistake of chopping early. It will.put on %25,of its weight in the last two weeks.
> 
> ...



Thanks that was a nicely put summary of things I'm sure I've read somewhere but things are better understood sometimes when there's less reading.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 24, 2016)

CanaTN said:


> Thanks that was a nicely put summary of things I'm sure I've read somewhere but things are better understood sometimes when there's less reading.


No problem.

Rule of thumb. When you think its done, wait one more week.


----------



## CanaTN (Aug 25, 2016)

Here's the pics finally. Check out what I found sitting on my buds the other day 
http://i.imgur.com/9VnhRAa.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lcni9IW.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/SjRQWt2.jpg


----------



## CanaTN (Sep 1, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Rule of thumb. When you think its done, wait one more week.


Hey man check out my pics and tell me what u think. Also does anyone know why I would have one strain of Habiba nixed with my other plants and it has been athe a standstill and showed no progress for like 4 weeks now while the other plants from bagseed are trched and getting close, but they also have been slow to swell, not sure if it's been heat problem on both or not. Probably so. Only other thing I could think of would be maybe that I use battery acid for pH down. Having a little brown spotting as well


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2016)

Its hard to tell with hps on. Use natural or blue light for pics.

They have some time before done. I can't tell for sure but looks like a bit of N tox to.


----------



## CanaTN (Sep 1, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its hard to tell with hps on. Use natural or blue light for pics.
> 
> They have some time before done. I can't tell for sure but looks like a bit of N tox to.


That's what I was thinking but I have been giving light or no nutes for 3 weeks now and using flora trio bloom and micro only so where would it be coming from. Are they not ready for decreased nutes?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Rule of thumb. When you think its done, wait one more week.


copy cat...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2016)

CanaTN said:


> That's what I was thinking but I have been giving light or no nutes for 3 weeks now and using flora trio bloom and micro only so where would it be coming from. Are they not ready for decreased nutes?


It would really help to have pics in natural or blue light. The hps makes it hard to tell the real color of the plant.

If you have to use a couple 5-6500k cfl bulbs to take a pic or two.


----------



## CanaTN (Sep 30, 2016)

For anyone curious I ended up yielding 14oz off that run and am upgrading, adding cool tunes to the 600ws and 2 more 1000w cool tune lights doing a sog in a homemade aero bed. The plants did not seem to be finishing cuz they got a late heavy seeding and half crop was filled with hundreds of micro seeds


----------



## irish grower (Oct 27, 2016)

Better then now weed at all,read up on soil grows,it takes a lot of the care out of the plants,gives you some room to maneuver ye know,me n me women get at least 20 oz off a plant bot 5 or 6 dry.bit of tlc for thc not to much to ask,and wtf was that,,weed lizard what never have i seen that,did it do any harm or eat bugs ???


----------



## CanaTN (Nov 1, 2016)

He never. Came back lol


----------

